# Ducky says hi. (first betta, new member and a total noob)



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

k. so i got this today. and he is in a tank (22 by 32 by 20 cm) i duno how much gallons that is. i just filled it up almost all the way haha. i am planning to get a heater for it since in canada...the winter here is gona b a totall killer for my new fishy. so yes. i am to feed him once each day, 2-3 pellets of betta food. and to change his water...every..2 weeks....or so i was told by the pet store. but yes. he shall be called ducky, and i will wait for him to make bubble nests! 

by the way...can any1 tell me around how many gallons i've got?? and if this tank and environment is suitable enough?

(fake turtles incase ur wondering)


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like a 2 gallon tank,
Water change every two weeks is not enough,
You will most likely end up with a sick fish if you adhere to that regiment.
You Should be doing a 25 to 50% water change a minimal of twice a week,


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

just rearranged my tank x]

thankyou chicklet. =D u prob just helped my fishy survive for longer


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

He might like a plant or something to hide behind/play in so he doesn't feel so exposed. 

You can get a real plant, or a soft fake one, a cave type decoration, or just use something like a candle votive or an old ceramic statue. That's not totally necessary, though.

You can also probably fill it up higher. Haha. It's a huge pet peeve of mine when my aquarium's water level isn't right up to the top. I don't know why... Hhaa.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice looking betta. Yeah, I'd vote on getting a fake plant. You could also get gravel for the bottom or more glass gems. I like the turtles!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I like the turtles too


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

haha thx guys!! but i just went to walmart and bought a sh!t load of stuff 2day for Ducky. 

-Tetra brand submersible Heater
- tetra brand whisper internal filter 1-3Gallon
- 2 fake grass
- a new anchor hiding place =D i bet he likes it
- blue-ish gravel.
(FILLED IT UP HIGHER TOO)
- but took out 2 turtles cus no space =='

new aquarium look. plz comment so i can improve =D it looks ok to me, what do u guys think??


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks much better!
But, Im sure you could put somemore water in =)


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

can't, its at the tip of the filter x]
and i once owned small orangy fishes...and some of them jumped out of the tank..so i am traumatized by it. dont want to fill it up 2 much for it to suicide on me T^T


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are excellent jumpers so you definitely need a lid.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Ohh
Gotchya, thats understandable =)
Ive had thta happen to me a couple of times. Now any betta tank I get has a lid x)


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

x] i might get a better tank...mine looks awefully cheap..and its plastic...i want le glass tank T^T cus they are the uber and pretty


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree. I have a 3 gallon glass tank (I think) I want to set up for my betta, out of my plastic one, but I need to re seal it, and get a canopy for it, along with all the nessecities. Might not be for a while for that one.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

Are they really jumpers Drama? Crap, now I'm gonna have to upset my hubby and go to wal mart to get that 10gal started tank. GRRRRR I don't have a lid for min. 

I like your set up jtfyeung, if Red would jump out I think that would really upset my 4yr old. She tells me that she loves Red lol. I just picked up 3 bags of gems from wal mart. different colors. He had to be right there as I was droppin the gems in. He's very curious


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, they are jumpers. Its best to have a cover of some sort. You don't want your betta committing fishy suicide. lol I have 2 of mine in critter keepers that have lids and 23in 1 gallon containers with lids that came from Petsmart and 1 in a 4 gallon aquarium.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

he's cute! he looks so little. maybe he'll grow yet! 
i 2nd the plant motion. it looks a lot better with the grasses (my guys LOVE those grass plants). I'd also throw in one with some silk leaves. They like to nap on them. You can also get a plain terra cotta pot for them to hide in. They're about 50 cents at the craft store. Soak it in tank water over night (out of the tank) and then add later. Voila! Betta cave. However, if nothing else, i'd say some short silk plants in front and maybe a tall one in back. mine like to touch them and lean on them like little butterflies. i love it. they're about $5, and sometimes you can find them in packs.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

Here in Auburn, Indiana, the Wal mart store has what they call a starter kit. it looks like a 10gal tand with a lid and all the other thingys too 

it costs about $13


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

thx guys. but i really hav no idea where i can find a cheap glass tank that can hold at least 5 gallons...i mean...i am onli looking for a 50$-ish tank..dont wnat it over 100$...taht's just too much. 

i found out Ducky is a very naughty fishy. he's like me. naughty and tricky haha. i thought i'd let him sleep since fishies dont hav eyelids, so at 1am i closed my room's lights to let him sleep while i'm still on the computer. right when i was gona go sleep at 2am, i used my cellphone lights to check on him, andi see him swimming around =.= 

but it was cute how this morning when i fed him his pellets, he spit it bak out after gulping it down. and while the food was floating bak up, he ate it back half way. i dont know if he was playing with his food, or he's just reswallowing it to digest it better haha but it was so cute cus he was bobbing his head when he eats xD


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

I already told my hubby that I'm gonna get another 10 gallon tank, it only costs 13 dollars and it will have everything I need, not just the glass. lol I could tell he was rolling his eyes


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some people don't understand our betta addiction. lol My Mother thinks my bathroom is dirty just because I have some of my fish supplies stored there. Its not dirty, its just cluttered up. Cluttered doesn't mean dirty! lol


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

You can always use a small towel and clothes pins to hold it in place as a cover,
I have several here with no lids and thats what I use.
Works good too


----------



## bettagreatagamma (Apr 28, 2009)

It looks like an episode of "Pimp my tank". Nice fish


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

that's a good idea Chicklet. 

That's soooo true Drama lol

LOL Bettagreatagamma


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

nuu! my tank is not a pimp. no female bettas plz. i aint ready to herd a whole army of fishes yet =[


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL jtfyeung


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

i am thinking of getting a 10gal tank for 45 or 49$. transfer my fish to another bowl or so just for some time, den transfter the water to the new tank, transfer fish bak into 10gal. get some sunlight into it, grow some algae, after a week or so, den buy a bottom feeder =D cuts me the slack of cleanign the gravel....any suggestions?


----------

